# The Bad Girls Club



## Lauren1981 (Dec 16, 2009)

okay is anyone watching?? i searched the forums for the topic and didn't see it. so either no one else watches or........... someone has to point me in the right direction. 
let me know!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 16, 2009)

i tried to watch it, but natalie's chin was obstructing my view :|


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 17, 2009)

omg resha i officially love you for that comment. that's why i wanted to start this thread because i can't over her whole half moon face but the fact that she acts so fucked up makes it worse!! she needs to be friendly with that chin. seriously


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 17, 2009)

I tried watching it but these females are so annoying....season 2 was the best because it was actually funny!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Dec 17, 2009)

i just started watching and its ..interesting, these women are ridiculous!!! All of them are nothing but DRAMA...kinda fun to watch on a bored rainy day.


----------



## crashingg (Dec 17, 2009)

hahaha my guilty pleasure :x
i'm excited for the fight XD


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 17, 2009)

^^ i'm WAY excited for the fight. i just started watching so in one day i just watched all the ones i missed to get caught up on it. 
i don't remember what season it was but i haven't actually LIKED the show since the one with taneisha cordelia and genevicia (or however you spell her name)
i did like flo at first


----------

